# 

## dodi

HEy

Czy ma ktoś z Was w/w oczyszczalnie? 

pytam ponieważ mam taką od 4 miesięcy i mam same problemy.

Proszę o kontakt jeżeli masz taką oczyszczalnie

pozdrawiam

dodi

----------


## Miran

Witam
Mam taką ale na razie nie pracuje bo nie mieszkam jeszcze,
Jakiego typu są te problemy bo troszkę mnie wystraszyłeś.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dodi

pewnie masz nowego typu (ze sterowaniem) , ja mam starszego typu przepływową, problemy są utrzymaniem złoża, zatykające się dziury w korytku i niedoczyszczone ścieki, w ostatniej komorze pływają brązowe kule  :smile:   a serwis ekoprogres.pl nie wie dlaczego  :smile:  

dodi

----------


## Miran

Tak ja mam ze sterownikiem,zakupiona dwa miesiące temu mam nadzieję że będzie dobrze,mimo wszystko to trochę kasy kosztowało.

----------


## pjotr

A można coś więcej na temat tych kłopotów z w/w oczyszczalnią. Rozważam zakup m.in. tej oczyszczalni, w czym mianowicie jest problem?

----------


## Sasha

> A można coś więcej na temat tych kłopotów z w/w oczyszczalnią. Rozważam zakup m.in. tej oczyszczalni, w czym mianowicie jest problem?


problem jest taki że podobno jest za mała - ja chyba zdecyduję się na poliplast - jest większa i jeszcze nie słyszałem złych opinii - chyba że teraz ktoś się trafi  :wink:

----------


## dodi

nie kupujecie tego, ja mam i nie ściemniam a zazwyczaj nikt się nie przyzna. Jak za mało dasz ścieków to powiedzą że złoża nie utrzymasz a jak wlejesz za dużo to się osad wypłukuję itd.. drugi raz bym tego nie kupił, no chyba że nowego tyou SBR są lepsze. 
Aproblem to tak jak pisałem, jest nas dwoje w domu, robimy tak że praka i zmywarka nie chodzą w ten sam dzien, wanny nie napełniamy na full. Szczerze to albo coś lepszego albo szambo bo moim zdaniem ta oczyszczalnia to takie szambo z przyzwoleniem na wypuszczanie ścieków..

dodi

----------


## agnieszkakusi

skontaktuj się z Sebo8877 z forum. Myślę, że Ci pomoże.

----------


## dodi

> skontaktuj się z Sebo8877 z forum. Myślę, że Ci pomoże.


Ale jaki On ma w tym interes jak u niego nie kupowałem

dodi

----------


## agnieszkakusi

on sprzedaje te oczyszczalnie (przynajmniej sprzedawał) i pewnie pomoże Ci rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

jeśli chodzi o oczyszczalnie bezdrenażową to baaaaaardzo polecam Roth. Używamy od lipca i praktycznie nie odczuwamy, że mamy oczyszczalnię, a nie kanalizę.

----------


## Sasha

Agnieszko, przyznam że robi bardzo dobre wrażenie, ale powiedz ile cię kosztowała ta oczyszczalnia  i ile kasy wydajesz na bakterie, krtóre  w tym przypadku trzeba używać?

----------


## agnieszkakusi

oczyszczalnia na 1-4 osób kosztowała ok. 6 tyś (ale to była cena po dobrych rabatach). Do tego dostaliśmy 20% dofinansowania z wydzialu środowiska w Starostwie Powiatowym. Bakterie dorzuca się co 4 miesiące. Na razie mamy zapas, który dostaliśmy wraz z oczyszczalnią. Nie trzeba o niczym pamiętać. Komputerek sam informuje, co trzeba zrobić.

----------


## dodi

jak zoabczyłem tą cene to żałuję że kupiłem ekoprogres...

ODRADZAM


dodi

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Dodi, a ile dałeś za swoja oczyszczalnię?

----------


## dodi

> Dodi, a ile dałeś za swoja oczyszczalnię?


napisze na priv  :smile: 

dodi

----------


## agnieszkakusi

wstydzisz się?  :Wink2:  
My zrezygnowaliśmy z tej oczyszczalni, bo....nie podobała nam się...wizualnie  :big grin:

----------


## dodi

> wstydzisz się?  
> My zrezygnowaliśmy z tej oczyszczalni, bo....nie podobała nam się...wizualnie


a zreszta, dalem za nia 6tys

dodi

----------


## agnieszkakusi

tak myślałam, bo też mieliśmy tak wycenianą. A co jest nie tak z tą oczyszczalnią?

----------


## dodi

ale właśnie nie wiem czemu nie zainteresowałem się czymś innym, teraz żałuje żę to kupiłem. Wiesz żeby ktoś mogł pomóc i powiedzieć co się dzieje , a tu serwis przyjezdza i nic nie wie....

dodi

----------


## Miran

Troszkę generalizujesz,na następnej stronie  w innym wątku dwóch posiadaczy tej oczyszczalni jak na razie jest zadowolonych.
Może masz jakiś nie dorobiony egzemplarz,no cóż zobaczymy.
Swoją drogą to irytujące jak nawet serwis nie wie co jest grane.

----------


## dodi

> Troszkę generalizujesz,na następnej stronie  w innym wątku dwóch posiadaczy tej oczyszczalni jak na razie jest zadowolonych.
> Może masz jakiś nie dorobiony egzemplarz,no cóż zobaczymy.
> Swoją drogą to irytujące jak nawet serwis nie wie co jest grane.


jak już napisałem, są już nowego typu (SBR) i może takie mają, część ludzi wogóle nie zagląda i nie interesuje się czy oczyszczalnia działa w porządu. Ja akurat chciałbym żeby to co wypływa można nazwać oczyszczonymi ściekami.

jak już pisałem firma ekoprogres.pl przyjechali i sami nie wiedzą co jest grane, tak na marginesie to nie wiedzieli kilku rzeczy o działaniu oczyszalni np. o powrocie całej mieszanki z 3 do 1 komory albo o ilości osadu jaki powinien być w oczyszczalni . Czy to można nazwać serwisem na który trzeba się dopraszać prawie 1,5 miesiąca żeby przyjechał...?

a ty dzie kupowałeś swoją oczyszczalnie? i czy masz ze sterowaniem?

dodi

----------


## dodi

nie twierdze że te oczyszczalnie nie działają, może i działają ale serwis w moim przypadku jest do niczego. Sam rozpracowałem dokładnie pracę tej oczyszczalni i powoli zaczyna to mieć efekty

dodi

----------


## sebo8877

> nie twierdze że te oczyszczalnie nie działają, może i działają ale serwis w moim przypadku jest do niczego. Sam rozpracowałem dokładnie pracę tej oczyszczalni i powoli zaczyna to mieć efekty
> 
> dodi


I co dodi poprawiło się ???

Sebo8877

----------


## dodi

w końcu sam sobie poradziłem , na serwis nie ma co liczyć a jak już przyjadą to pożal się, jak ktoś by miał jakiś problem z tą oczyszczalnią niech pisze do mie może uda mi się pomóc.

dodi

----------


## jarekT

mam bioeko i mam z tym same problemy nie kupujcie tego Firma Bioeko Sanok zero pomocy z ich strony zamiast czystej wody w korytku cały czas wpływa mi do niego brązowa maź.

----------


## ubek

Po lekturze dochodzę do wniosku,ze dobrze że tego nie kupiłem. Poślij dodi fotki syfu, który wypływa. 
PS  - jak zwalczyłeś brązowe kule? Mi od czasu do czasu też sie tworzą i później znikają. Zmywarka codziennie, pralka co dwa dni. Wana pełna co 2, 3 dni, w sobotę kilak wanien. Prysznic codziennie, 4 osoby.

----------


## hw

> HEy
> 
> Czy ma ktoś z Was w/w oczyszczalnie? 
> 
> pytam ponieważ mam taką od 4 miesięcy i mam same problemy.
> 
> Proszę o kontakt jeżeli masz taką oczyszczalnie
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...


z tego co piszesz , to twoja oczyszczalnia nigdy nie przeszła prawidłowego rozruchu. w twoim przypadku zacznij stosować preparat trigger1. 2 saszetki na tydzień( koszt około 3 zł), można kupić na allegro. zapewni to prawidłową pracę złoża biologicznego i zapobiegnie powstawaniu jakichkolwiek zatorów w zbiornikach oczyszczalni.
firma ekoprogres pl nigdy nie wysyłała do ciebie serwisu, ponieważ nie wysyła do urządzeń niewiadomego pochodzenia.

----------


## dlugi rufus

> Napisał dodi
> 
> HEy
> 
> Czy ma ktoś z Was w/w oczyszczalnie? 
> 
> pytam ponieważ mam taką od 4 miesięcy i mam same problemy.
> 
> Proszę o kontakt jeżeli masz taką oczyszczalnie
> ...


Fakt ,żeby wysłać serwis trzeba go najpierw mieć  ,a jeśli piszesz o złożu to powiedz jak możesz jak ono funkcjonuje i po co są to saszetki.

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dodi
> 
> ...


oczyszczalnie ekoprogres to oczyszczalnie na osadzie czynnym zawieszonym w cieczy. osad czynny , są to żywe kultury bakrerii, które w warunkach tlenowych, jeśli im dostarczymy pożywki, którymi są dla nich ścieki, żyją i namnażają się. jeśli rozruch oczyszczalni tego typu jest przeprowadzony prawidłowo, to nie ma potrzeby stosowania żadnych biopreparatów.
jeśli oczyszczalnia nie zostanie zaszczepiona ściśle określonymi szczepami bakterii, to może powstać sytuacja, w której zawartość bakterii korzystnych dla oczyszczania ścieków jest zbyt mała w stosunku do pozozstałych, które w osadzie czynnym również się znajdują. powoduje to nieprawidłową pracę oczyszczalni i zatory różnego typu w jej zbiornikach.
preparaty stosowane przy rozruchu oczyszczalni na osadzie czynnym, zawierają wysublimowane, w specjalnych hodowlach, szczepy bakteryjne, takie , które powinny się w nim znajdować. jednym z wielu dostępnych na rynku polskim , jest wymieniony przeze mnie trigger1(polecam ,tylko, ze względu na to , że jast polskiej produkcji) .
w oczyszczalni już pracującej, również może być stosowany, a w oczyszczalni , w której występują , jakiekolwiek problemy, jest wręcz wskazany.
do insynuacji, na temat serwisu, po prostu się nie odniosę.
proszę o następne pytania, pozdrawiam.

----------


## dlugi rufus

W jaki sposób następuje rozruch oczyszczalni?
(co i do której komory wlewamy ,wsypujemy)
Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?
Jak sprawdzić ilość osadu czynnego w oczyszczalni i w której komorze go mierzymy?
Co zrobić w przypadku gdy jest osadu za mało?
Co zrobić gdy jest go za dużo?
Które zawory i w jaki sposób ustawić ,żeby oczyszczalnia działała prawidłowo?
Co zrobić jeśli już powstał zator i w jaki sposób go usunąć?
Jaki jest związek miedzy zakupem oczyszczalni ,a jej działaniem,czy oczyszczalnia taka  sama  kupiona u innego sprzedawcy działa inaczej?

----------


## hw

> W jaki sposób następuje rozruch oczyszczalni?
> (co i do której komory wlewamy ,wsypujemy)
> Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
> Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?
> Jak sprawdzić ilość osadu czynnego w oczyszczalni i w której komorze go mierzymy?
> Co zrobić w przypadku gdy jest osadu za mało?
> Co zrobić gdy jest go za dużo?
> Które zawory i w jaki sposób ustawić ,żeby oczyszczalnia działała prawidłowo?
> Co zrobić jeśli już powstał zator i w jaki sposób go usunąć?
> Jaki jest związek miedzy zakupem oczyszczalni ,a jej działaniem,czy oczyszczalnia taka  sama  kupiona u innego sprzedawcy działa inaczej?


moje odpowiedzi będą dotyczyły wszystkich oczyszczalni na osadzie czynnym, dostępnych na rynku. 
tym razem zacznijmy od końca.
znam praktyki różnych sprzedawców i zapewniam, że dokument zakupu urządzenia, nie jest dokumentem gwarancyjnym.
tylko w podpisanej przez producenta lub przedstawiciela producenta gwarancji, jest tzw. rozruch zerowy urządzenia, tzn. pierwsze uruchomienie oczyszczalni i instrukcje ustne, udzielone użytkownikowi, co do dalszej eksploatacji.
sprzedawca urządzenia musi, również, dostarczyć użytkownikowi szczegółową instrukcję eksploatacji na piśmie.
pamiętajmy o tym, że zawiera się to w cenie sprzedawanego/kupowanego urządzenia.
kupując oczyszczalnię od niewiarygodnego sprzedawcy, który nie spełni powyższych warunków , narażamy się na to, że oczyszczalnia od początku nie będze działała prawidłowo, a z problemami , które z nią będą , zostaniemy sami.
najważniejszą czynnością w rozruchu oczyszczalni , jest zaszczepienie jej, albo przywiezonym z najbliższej działającej oczyszczalni ścieków , pobranym, osadem czynnym w ilości minimum 200 l, który wlewamy do komory napowietrzania, albo specjalnym biopreparatem, zawierającym szczepy bakterii, które będą dla nas pracować w osadzie czynnym. biopreparat stosujemy zgodnie z załączoną do niego instrukcją.
maksymalny przepływ dobowy w oczyszczalniach typu przepływowego , o których tu mowa, to najczęściej  1-1,2 m3. przepływ dwugodzinny nie powinien przekraczać 0,3 m3.  na etapie projektowania urządzenia, należy ściśle określić, przede wszystkim przepływ chwilowy, bo może dojść do sytuacji, że jest konieczność zaprojektowania, przed  oczyszczalnią, zbiornika retencyjnego, który będzie nam gromadził nadmiar ścieków chwilowo napływających , mieszał ścieki surowe i dawkował ścieki na oczyszczalnię, co jest wskazane dla jej dobrej pracy.
poziom osadu czynnego, po półgodzinnej sedymentacj(opadaniu), powinien się wachać od 30 do 55%. poziom osadu czynnego sprawdzamy w odstępach miesięcznych( w komorze napowietrzania pobieramy próbę), a jego nadmiar usuwamy(wypompowujemy) z komory napowietrzania. po każdym wypompowaniu około 100l cieczy z komory napowietrzania, wykonujemy półgodzinną próbę sedymentacj osadu. najlepiej utrzymywać poziom osadu na około 40%.
jak wygląda wykonanie próby poziomu osadu - pobraną ciecz , w trakcie napowietrzania, z poziomu około 0,5m od dna zbirnika, wlewamy do naczynia szklanego. odstawiamy. po upływie pół godziny z mętnej szarej mieszanki cieczy , powstaną dwie warstwy. dolna ciemniejsza to bakterie zawieszone w cieczy. górna mniej lub bardziej przejrzysta to woda , w której bakteryjny osad czynny jest zawieszony. dolna warstwa powinna zajmować od 30 do 55% objętości naszego naczynia kontrolnego. w zależności od pomiaru postępujemy jak wyżej.
gdy osadu jest za mało, czyli poniżej 30% i stan ten utrzymuje się powyżej jednego miesiąca. osad należy uzupełnić, dowożąc go z oczyszczalni ścieków, albo , co jest zdecydowanie mniej kłopotliwe i niewspółmiernie tańsze , użyć biopreparatu.
jeśli już powstały uciążliwe zatory, które wynikają najczęściej z nieprawidłowego rozruchu lub nieprawidłowej eksploatacji, po pierwsze zacznijmy stosować biopreparat. doraźnie pompy mamutowe, które transportują ciecz w obrębie oczyszczalni, możemy przetykać zwrotnym strumieniem powietrza, zatykając ich górny wylot.
jaśli nasze zabiegi nic nie pomogą, należy opróżnić oczyszczalnię i napełnić ją czystą wodą. przeprowadzić prawidłowy jej rozruch.
na koniec, jak prawidłowo ustawić zawory w oczyszczalni ekoprogres (starego typu). pierwszy zawór na rozdzielaczu, z lewej strony, to zawór podmieszania komory wstępnej , do której napływają ścieki surowe, drugi, to zawór pompy mamutowej transportującej ciecz z komory lejowatej, znajdującej się pod korytem, do komory napowietrzania(pompa zakończona kolanem), trzeci to zawór zaopatrujący pompę transportującą osad z komory trzeciej, do komory pierwszej.
ustawianie zaworów rozpoczynamy od ich zamknięcia.
pierwszy zawór otwieramy tak, żeby w komorze pierwszej obserwować bardzo delikatny ruch cieczy w niej zawartej. drugi i trzeci otwieramy tak, żeby pompy mamautowe, które te zawory zaopatrują, pracowały , ale niezbyt intensywnie. generalna zasada jest taka , że powietrze kierowane na pompy mamutowe i podmieszanie ścieków, ma zapewnić te funkcje, jak najmniej zubażając dopływ powietrza do dyfuzorów, na które nie ma żadnych zaworów.
proszę o następne pytania, dotyczące oczyszczalni ścieków.
od 1 lipca 2008 r. jedyną normą obowiązującą w polsce i na terenie całej unii europejskiej, na oczyszczalnie ścieków do 50 osób, będzie norma 12566-3, która wyklucza stosowanie urządzeń typu przepływowego. jest to ostra norma , którą są w stanie spełnić tylko urządzenia oparte o zasadę SBR.
nowe oczyszczalnie ekoprogres są zgodne z tą normą.

----------


## hw

oczyszczalni przydomowej, trzeba poświęcić około dwóch godzin raz w miesiącu.  :Lol:

----------


## Miran

Witam
Korzystając z okazji zadam kilka pytań.
Jestem posiadaczem takiej oczyszczalni Bioeko ,jeszcze nie pracującej ma ona sterowanie w piwnicy (sterowanie powietrzem tzn. cztery przewody z sprężonym powietrzem i sterownik)
Mam rozumieć że jest to oczyszczalnia już nowego typu (zakładana jesienią) i nie powinno być z nią problemów)Zakupiona w firmie Bioeko.
Jeśli mógłbym prosić o jakieś szczegóły rozruchu i późniejszego użytkowania to będę wdzięczny.
Czy konieczne jest przywożenie osadu z oczyszczalni czy jest jakiś prostszy sposób i ile to kosztuje.Czy taki osad może pochodzić z każdej oczyszczalni?
Nie wiem po prostu jak to z tymi oczyszczalniami czy wszędzie tak dają ten osad bez problemu?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KaiM

Miran przeczytaj ten długi post HW powyżej - zbyt porządnie się napracował żebyś mu teraz zadawał te same pytania

----------


## hw

> Witam
> Korzystając z okazji zadam kilka pytań.
> Jestem posiadaczem takiej oczyszczalni Bioeko ,jeszcze nie pracującej ma ona sterowanie w piwnicy (sterowanie powietrzem tzn. cztery przewody z sprężonym powietrzem i sterownik)
> Mam rozumieć że jest to oczyszczalnia już nowego typu (zakładana jesienią) i nie powinno być z nią problemów)Zakupiona w firmie Bioeko.
> Jeśli mógłbym prosić o jakieś szczegóły rozruchu i późniejszego użytkowania to będę wdzięczny.
> Czy konieczne jest przywożenie osadu z oczyszczalni czy jest jakiś prostszy sposób i ile to kosztuje.Czy taki osad może pochodzić z każdej oczyszczalni?
> Nie wiem po prostu jak to z tymi oczyszczalniami czy wszędzie tak dają ten osad bez problemu?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


oczyszczalnie ekoprogres SBR, są nowoczesnymi urządzeniami, w których wyeliminowano ręczne sterowanie zaworami. odporne są na okresowy brak prądu , zasilającego układ sterowania. mogą pracować przy dużo większym obciążeniu dobowym. są w stanie przyjąć , większą chwilową dawkę ścieków surowych. przy prawidłowej eksploatacji nie ma możliwości , wypływu z nich osadu czynnego.
szafa sterownicza , w EC 6 SBR,  jest wyposażona w dmuchawę AL 60, z której powietrze stanowi siłę napędową urządzenia.
w procesie oczyszczania ścieków powtarzają się cyklicznie( sześć razy na dobę) czterogodzinne fazy, w których zachodzą procesy mieszania, napełniania, napowietrzania, sedymentacji i zrzutu. mikroprocesor, regulując pracą urządzenia, otwiera, na ściśle określony czas elektrozawory, poprzez które powietrze dociera do dyfuzora lub poszczególnych pomp.
rozruch oczyszczalni jest podstawowym zadaniem jej sprzedawcy.
osad czynny bez najmniejszego problemu, dostaniesz na najbliższej oczyszczalni ścieków, bo każda z nich boryka się z jego nadmiarem.
jeśli chodzi o instrukcję obsługi i gwarancję, to jak kupujesz telewizor nigdy nie zapominasz ją pozyskać od sprzedawcy.
proszę o przesłanie emaila na [email protected], z prośbą o przesłanie instrukcji obsługi urządzenia.
zwrotnie zostanie ci przesłany dokument, który przekazujemy swoim klientom.
nic nas nie łączy z firmami bioeko i bioires, więc nie możemy odpowiadać za ich nieprofesjonalizm.
oczywiście są inne sposoby(mniej kłopotliwe), rozruchu przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków .
proszę o kolejne pytania.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

W zasadzie powinnam napisać witaj nas zbawco na pewno dzięki tobie parę osób będzie znowu spało spokojnie   :Wink2:   Twoja wiedza jest powalająca oby więcej takich speców na tym forum. Ja mam zgoła inny problem: nie mam piwnicy a to _ustrojstwo_, które zapodaje prąd niestety przeszkadza mi. Nie sądziłam, że to takie głośne. Czy mogę wyprowadzić to na zewnątrz budynku oczywiście odpowiednio zabezpieczyć a nawet obłożyć wełną bo dowiedziałam się, że temperatury minusowe najbardziej są szkodliwe dla tego urządzenia. Ostatnio pomyślałam, że gdybym nie mogła tego zrobić z całą skrzynką to może chociaż samą pompkę - brzęczyk (nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać) dać na zewnątrz.

pozdrawiam

----------


## hw

> Witam
> 
> W zasadzie powinnam napisać witaj nas zbawco na pewno dzięki tobie parę osób będzie znowu spało spokojnie    Twoja wiedza jest powalająca oby więcej takich speców na tym forum. Ja mam zgoła inny problem: nie mam piwnicy a to _ustrojstwo_, które zapodaje prąd niestety przeszkadza mi. Nie sądziłam, że to takie głośne. Czy mogę wyprowadzić to na zewnątrz budynku oczywiście odpowiednio zabezpieczyć a nawet obłożyć wełną bo dowiedziałam się, że temperatury minusowe najbardziej są szkodliwe dla tego urządzenia. Ostatnio pomyślałam, że gdybym nie mogła tego zrobić z całą skrzynką to może chociaż samą pompkę - brzęczyk (nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać) dać na zewnątrz.
> 
> pozdrawiam


wyrzuć na zewnątrz całą skrzynkę, ochroń ją tylko przed deszczem, ale bez przesady. pamiętaj , że dmuchawa pobiera powietrze ze swego otoczenia, tak że jakakolwiek osłona, nie może być całkiem  szczelna i śpij spokojnie.

----------


## hw

> Napisał dlugi rufus
> 
> W jaki sposób następuje rozruch oczyszczalni?
> (co i do której komory wlewamy ,wsypujemy)
> Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
> Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?
> Jak sprawdzić ilość osadu czynnego w oczyszczalni i w której komorze go mierzymy?
> Co zrobić w przypadku gdy jest osadu za mało?
> Co zrobić gdy jest go za dużo?
> ...


jedną, ważną, rzecz przeoczyłem. po wypompowaniu osadu nadmiernego , przed każdym pomiarem uzupełniamy wodą, poziom cieczy w zbiorniku.

----------


## chopinetka

> Napisał chopinetka
> 
> Witam
> 
> W zasadzie powinnam napisać witaj nas zbawco na pewno dzięki tobie parę osób będzie znowu spało spokojnie    Twoja wiedza jest powalająca oby więcej takich speców na tym forum. Ja mam zgoła inny problem: nie mam piwnicy a to _ustrojstwo_, które zapodaje prąd niestety przeszkadza mi. Nie sądziłam, że to takie głośne. Czy mogę wyprowadzić to na zewnątrz budynku oczywiście odpowiednio zabezpieczyć a nawet obłożyć wełną bo dowiedziałam się, że temperatury minusowe najbardziej są szkodliwe dla tego urządzenia. Ostatnio pomyślałam, że gdybym nie mogła tego zrobić z całą skrzynką to może chociaż samą pompkę - brzęczyk (nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać) dać na zewnątrz.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> wyrzuć na zewnątrz całą skrzynkę, ochroń ją tylko przed deszczem, ale bez przesady. pamiętaj , że dmuchawa pobiera powietrze ze swego otoczenia, tak że jakakolwiek osłona, nie może być całkiem  szczelna i śpij spokojnie.


Dzięki, kamień z serca bo ten dźwięk mnie porażał

----------


## KaiM

Ja dałem pompę celowo w nieogrzewanym garażu z własną wentylacją. Jakoś perspektywa napowietrzania ścieków 24h na dobę powietrzem nagrzanym w domu do temp 21 stopni wydała mi się chora. No i u nas nocami słychać jak komar siada na ścianie więc pompka w domu by mnie wykończyła.

A propos pompki - czy ona jest przystosowana do pracy ciągłej? Trzeba ją jakoś serwisować?

----------


## hw

> Ja dałem pompę celowo w nieogrzewanym garażu z własną wentylacją. Jakoś perspektywa napowietrzania ścieków 24h na dobę powietrzem nagrzanym w domu do temp 21 stopni wydała mi się chora. No i u nas nocami słychać jak komar siada na ścianie więc pompka w domu by mnie wykończyła.
> 
> A propos pompki - czy ona jest przystosowana do pracy ciągłej? Trzeba ją jakoś serwisować?


"pompka" - do dmuchawa membranowa. W oczyszczalniach EC 6 ekoprogres
60W . jest to urządzenie elktromagnetyczne, przystosowane do pracy ciągłej. naprawa główna, polegająca na wymianie membrany i tłoczków w elektromagnesie ma miejsce najwcześniej po 24 miesiącach, od rozruchu, w oczyszczalniach nieprawidłowo eksploatowanych. producent oczyszczalni, ekoprogres v.d. słowacja, posiada w sprzedaży , zestawy naprawcze, w cenie 70 EU. 
z naszego, serwisowego doświadczenia, uważamy, że dmuchawa w oczyszczalni EC6 powinna być 80W i taką zalecamy, gdy zepsuje się urządzenie oryginalnie montowane w tych oczyszczalniach.
koszt dmuchawy AL80 to około 500,00 zł netto, ale pozwala to na wyeliminowanie problemów z tym urządzeniem na , co najmniej 5 lat i zapewnia lepszą pracę oczyszczalni, nawet przy pewnych zaniedbaniach eksploatacyjnych.
jedyną czynnością, którą należy wykonywać raz na kwartał w dmuchawach membranowych, to czyszczenie filtra, który znajduje się pod pokrywą, na samym wierzchu urządzenia. po wyjęciu należy go wypłukać wodą, z dodatkiem delikatnego detergentu, wysuszyć i ponownie zamontować.
przed demontażem filtra , odłączyć dmuchawę od zasilania elektrycznego.

----------


## KaiM

dzięki HW - czy jest coś czego nie wiesz o tych oczyszczalniach?   :Lol:  

Czy możesz podać linka do schematu pokazującego budowę? tak żeby wiedzieć która komora jest napowietrzania itp itd - będzie mi łatwiej zrozumieć to co napisałeś wcześniej jak ją serwisować

----------


## hw

> dzięki HW - czy jest coś czego nie wiesz o tych oczyszczalniach?   
> 
> Czy możesz podać linka do schematu pokazującego budowę? tak żeby wiedzieć która komora jest napowietrzania itp itd - będzie mi łatwiej zrozumieć to co napisałeś wcześniej jak ją serwisować


wiem wszystko o tych oczyszczalniach.

niestety producent nigdy nie dostarczył nam , dokładnego schematu.
żeby poznać budowę tej oczyszczalni, musieliśmy jedno urządzenie pociąć na kawałki.
zadaj konkretne pytania, a ja na nie odpowiem.
komora napowietrzania, to główny zbiornik oczyszczalni, na dnie którego znajdują się dyfuzory . jak otworzymy pokrywę główną oczyszczalni, to widzimy koryto z powycinanymi na bokach trójkątami. pod dnem koryta znajduje się lejowata komora, która łączy się z komorą napowietrzania bezpośrednio przez otwór o średnicy 80mm, który jest zlokalizowany około 30cm od dna tej komory. z samego dna komory lejowatej, pompa mamutowa, której widoczną końcówką jest kolano śr. 40mm, pompuje ciecz do komory napowietrzania. można powiedzieć , że komora lejowata jest zanurzona , w komorze napowietrzania, która ją otacza. jedynym dostępem do komory napowietrzania, jest wąska przestrzeń koło koryta.

----------


## KaiM

właśnie dlatego wyciąłem dwa otwory po bokach koryta, powyżej tych trójkącików, na tych lekko ukośnych płaszczyznach - żeby mieć dostęp i móc stamtąd pobierać próbki do badań osadu.
Pytałem o budowę żeby zrozumieć dokładnie co napisałeś powyżej, jak wrócę w weekend do domu to sprawdzę znowu bo już dawno tego nie robiłem.
A z uruchomienia pamiętam tyle że jeżeli osadu będzie za dużo mam podłaczyć jakąś rurę do kolanka fi50 od strony wlotu, otworzyć któryś zawór i go usunąć na zewnątrz - ale jeszcze tego nie robiłem

----------


## hw

> właśnie dlatego wyciąłem dwa otwory po bokach koryta, powyżej tych trójkącików, na tych lekko ukośnych płaszczyznach - żeby mieć dostęp i móc stamtąd pobierać próbki do badań osadu.
> Pytałem o budowę żeby zrozumieć dokładnie co napisałeś powyżej, jak wrócę w weekend do domu to sprawdzę znowu bo już dawno tego nie robiłem.
> A z uruchomienia pamiętam tyle że jeżeli osadu będzie za dużo mam podłaczyć jakąś rurę do kolanka fi50 od strony wlotu, otworzyć któryś zawór i go usunąć na zewnątrz - ale jeszcze tego nie robiłem


niestety w podany przez ciebie sposób nie można usunąć osadu nadmiernego. pompa mamutowa , o której mówisz , pobiera ciecz, z lejowatej komory znajdującej się pod korytem i przepompowuje do komory napowietrzania. próby , do pomiaru ,stanu osadu czynnego, również można pobrać tylko z komory napowietrzania, a nie z komory lejowatej jak piszesz.

----------


## KaiM

qrcze to bez rysunku się nie obejdzie bo już przestałem qmać co skąd pobierać - wynika z tego co piszesz że wyciąłem otwory i mam dostęp do komory lejowatej - a powinieniem mieć do kompry napowietrzania.... do której dostępu nie ma   :cry:  

poniżej jedyny schemat jakim dysponuję - wzięty ze strony firmy od której ją kupiłem więc chyba się nie obrażą - ale na nim nie ma zaznaczenia gdzie jest jaka komora

----------


## hw

> qrcze to bez rysunku się nie obejdzie bo już przestałem qmać co skąd pobierać - wynika z tego co piszesz że wyciąłem otwory i mam dostęp do komory lejowatej - a powinieniem mieć do kompry napowietrzania.... do której dostępu nie ma   
> 
> poniżej jedyny schemat jakim dysponuję - wzięty ze strony firmy od której ją kupiłem więc chyba się nie obrażą - ale na nim nie ma zaznaczenia gdzie jest jaka komora


ten schemat, jest na tyle schematyczny, że nic na nim nie widać. też dysponuję tylko takim.
dostęp do komory napowietrzania, to wąska przestrzeń, szer.około 5 cm, pomiędzy ścianą grodziową, komory wstępnej(ta do której wpływają ścieki surowe) i komory napowietrzania, a ścianą koryta i komory lejowatej, pod nim znajdującej się.

----------


## Bernas

Witam
Jestem zainteresowany zakupem oczyszczalni SBR frmy Ekoprogres dla max. 5 osób. Czy moze mi ktoś podpowiedzić gdzie na dolnymśląsku można ją kupić ? No i za ile   :Lol:

----------


## hw

> Witam
> Jestem zainteresowany zakupem oczyszczalni SBR frmy Ekoprogres dla max. 5 osób. Czy moze mi ktoś podpowiedzić gdzie na dolnymśląsku można ją kupić ? No i za ile


proszę wysłać zapytanie na [email protected]

----------


## Natalia Stanko

*hw* - z nieba mi spadłeś     :Roll:  

właśnie szukam oczyszczalnię bio- taką bezobsługową, przy któorej nie trzeba chodzić, bo często wyjeżdżamy. Czy polecasz jakąś konkretną? Co sądzisz na temat Roth'a? Może inna?

natalia

----------


## hw

> *hw* - z nieba mi spadłeś     
> 
> właśnie szukam oczyszczalnię bio- taką bezobsługową, przy któorej nie trzeba chodzić, bo często wyjeżdżamy. Czy polecasz jakąś konkretną? Co sądzisz na temat Roth'a? Może inna?
> 
> natalia


niestety perpetum mobile jeszcze nie wynaleziono.
każda oczyszczalnia, posiadająca normę 12566-3, jest dobrym urządzeniem.
każdej oczyszczalni , musimy poświęcić, jednorazowo, 2 godz. miesięcznie.
na polskim rynku, jest kilka urządzeń posiadających, nową bardzo restrykcyjną, wyżej wymienioną , normę, są to : Ekoprogres EC6SBR, Poliplast EP-6, Roth Micro-Step, AQUAChamp, Bio Kube. 
Różnią się między sobą, tylko ceną. hw.

----------


## el-ka

> oczyszczalni przydomowej, trzeba poświęcić około dwóch godzin raz w miesiącu.


To znaczy, co tam trzeba konkretnie przy niej robić przez te dwie godziny ?
Czy kobieta da sobie radę ? (jakieś chuchro i przesadnie wrażliwa nie jestem).

----------


## Natalia Stanko

hw, dzieki. Właśnie zaczynają się sypać oferty od producentów oczyszczałek. Topaz produkowany w Katowicach - słyszałeś coś o niej?

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> oczyszczalni przydomowej, trzeba poświęcić około dwóch godzin raz w miesiącu. 
> 
> 
> To znaczy, co tam trzeba konkretnie przy niej robić przez te dwie godziny ?
> Czy kobieta da sobie radę ? (jakieś chuchro i przesadnie wrażliwa nie jestem).


skontrolować pracę urządzenia, zmierzyć poziom osadu czynnego, ewentualnie usunąć osad nadmierny. nie są to czynności skomplikowane.

----------


## hw

> hw, dzieki. Właśnie zaczynają się sypać oferty od producentów oczyszczałek. Topaz produkowany w Katowicach - słyszałeś coś o niej?


podstawą jest posiadanie normy 12566-3. 
reszta to cena, warunki gwarancji i dostawy.

----------


## hw

> Napisał Natalia Stanko
> 
> hw, dzieki. Właśnie zaczynają się sypać oferty od producentów oczyszczałek. Topaz produkowany w Katowicach - słyszałeś coś o niej?
> 
> 
> podstawą jest posiadanie normy 12566-3. 
> reszta to cena, warunki gwarancji i dostawy.


proszę przesłać zapytanie ofertowe na, [email protected]

----------


## dodi

Hey wszystkim,

Dawno mnie tu nie było  :smile:  Jak przeczytałem posty "hw" to śmiać mi się chce, pisze bzdury na temat tych oczyszczalni, może i działa w opraciu o osad czynny ale co z tego jak nie funkcjonuje to prawidłowo. Kolego hw u mnie był serwis wysłany przez ekoprogres.eu.jak chcesz to ci przeskanuje gwarancje, byli i sami nie wiedzieli co się dzieje. 
Wspomnę jeszcze ,jak przyjechali pierwszy raz , powiedzieli ze przywiozą specjalną skrzynię w której można schować pompę pod ziemię i dokonają rozruchu . Przyjechali i przywiezli kosz plastikowy (jak na pranie) wogóle bez żadnych zabezpieczeń IP. Włożyli tam pompę i zakopali, po 2 dniach w tej "ich skrzynce" wody było do pełna, a oni skasowali mnie za to 250zł !!!!!
Piszesz jakie to cuda ta oczyszczalnia, to dlaczego od momentu założenia tego tematu, skontaktowało się ze mną już ponad 10 osób które narzekają na "pracę" oczyszczalni ekoprogres i zupełną bezradność serwisu. 
Te oczyszczalnia są produkowane na Słowacji w miejscowości Stara Lubovna w firmię ekoprogres i wszystkie firmy w polsce kupują od nich te oczyszczanie, jest to dobrze znana firma na Słowacji i mają tam wyrobione "super zdanie"  :smile:  , jak znacie Słowacki to zapraszam do lektury np tu : 

http://www.e-filip.sk/Default.aspx?C...ortBy=question

Oczyszczalnia była szczepiona osadem czynnym i róznymi bakteriami ,ale nigdy nie działa tak jak powinno i nie będzie działać, pomimo tego że ma się dobry poziom osadu czynnego, trójkątne dziurki w korytku zawsze będą się zatykać "tym czymś", ale to zawsze. 


Szalg człowieka trafia jak płaci się tyle pieniędzy i dostaje szambo z bańkami powietrza.Drugi raz wolałbym skorzystać z kredytu i kupić  lepszą oczyszczalnie.

Pisze o SBR , po co o tym pisać skoro temat dotyczy oczyszczalni przepływowych.


moim zdaniem ,oczyszczalnia ta nie jest warta tych pieniędzy, to jest powiedzmy szambo z przyzwoleniem na wypuszczalnie ścieków.


dodi

----------


## dodi

> Napisał dodi
> 
> HEy
> 
> Czy ma ktoś z Was w/w oczyszczalnie? 
> 
> pytam ponieważ mam taką od 4 miesięcy i mam same problemy.
> 
> Proszę o kontakt jeżeli masz taką oczyszczalnie
> ...


o czym ty wogóle piszesz???  jakie saszetki?? to nie oczyszalnia drenażowa ani to nie jest szambo. W oczyszczalni bilogiczej po wykształceniu osadu wszytko ma grać i nie trzeba nic dosypywać. A tu nawet jakbym sypał to i tak kicha.

Właśnie że wysyłałam a nawet u Was ją kupiłem, zresztą te oczyszlanie robią tylko słowacy w Starej Lubovni, także nie ma "niewiadomego pochodzenia"

dodi

----------


## dodi

> Napisał dlugi rufus
> 
> W jaki sposób następuje rozruch oczyszczalni?
> (co i do której komory wlewamy ,wsypujemy)
> Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
> Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?
> Jak sprawdzić ilość osadu czynnego w oczyszczalni i w której komorze go mierzymy?
> Co zrobić w przypadku gdy jest osadu za mało?
> Co zrobić gdy jest go za dużo?
> ...


nie odpowiedziałeś na zadane pytania przez Rufusa..

Jaki jest związek miedzy zakupem oczyszczalni ,a jej działaniem,czy oczyszczalnia taka  sama  kupiona u innego sprzedawcy działa inaczej?
Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?

od siebie napisze ze jakby chciał wypuścić około połowy wanny wody to osad zostaje wypłukany z komory napowietania , dostaje się do komory osadzania a potem do korytka a z korytka ładnie wypływa sobie na zewnątrz oczyszczalni.  

dodi

----------


## panda

Czytam ,czytam i jestem pod wrażeniem. Z powyższego wynika że po zakupie powinienem zamówić szambelana żeby przywiózł mi 200 litrów gówienek sąsiada, sypać bakterie i jeszcze 2 godz. w miesiącu tę oczyszczalnię obwąchiwać   :Lol:  
Mam oczyszczalnię działającą na podobnej zasadzie. Po montażu stała zalana wodą kilka miesięcy - montowana w trakcie kopania ław fundamentowych. Gdzieś miesiąc przed zamontowaniem pierwszego kibelka wrzucałem do niej resztki jedzenia (ekipy miały na to reklamówę), nie wlewałem cudzych ścieków, nie szczepiłem. Potem doszedł kibelek, zlew, umywalka itd. Na budowie jak jest wiadomo - czasami pracuje i kilkunastu ludzi którzy jak jedzą to i wypróżnić się muszą a po pracy umyć. Stan na dziś - nie zaglądam (bo po co, są ciekawsze widoczki), nic nie czuć, woda z oczyszczalni idzie do oczka gdzie są żaby i ryby, kaczki przylatują się kąpać, dla okolicznych ptaków jest to pijalnia wód   :big grin: 
Po to kupowałem oczyszczalnię a nie szambo, żeby koło tego nie chodzić i nie patrzeć czy kolejny dolany litr ścieków nie spowoduje katastrofy ekologicznej  :smile:

----------


## Natalia Stanko

A jaką ty Piotrze masz oczyszczalnię?

----------


## chopinetka

Witam 
Dla zainteresowanych co to jest osad czynny:
"Osad czynny - jest to zespół mikroorganizmów (biocenoza), złożony z bakterii, grzybów mikroskopowych i pierwotniaków. Mikroflora osadu (bakterie i grzyby) rozkłada związki organiczne występujące w ściekach na substancje proste, m.in.: dwutlenek węgla, wodę i amoniak, który zostaje utleniony do azotanów ; mikrofauna zaś, odżywiając się bakteriami i grzybami, reguluje ich ilość w biocenozie.
Proces oczyszczania ścieków osadem czynnym polega na wykorzystaniu przemian metabolicznych mikroorganizmów aerobowych swobodnie pływających w napowietrzonych ściekach. Organizmy te tworzą kłaczkowato- gąbczastą zawiesinę, która spełnia te rolę co błona biologiczna. 
Mikroorganizmy tworzące zawiesinę, w pierwszej fazie powodują biokoagulację zanieczyszczeń, które następnie absorbują i utleniają. 
Oczyszczanie ścieków osadem czynnym prowadzone jest w zbiornikach zaopatrzonych w urządzenia napowietrzające i mieszające osad ze ściekami. 
Efekt oczyszczania ścieków poprawia dodatek węgla aktywnego do komór napowietrzania (większa redukcja związków azotu, zmniejszenie zabarwienia, pienienia się, odorów, lepsza sedymentacja osadu). Podobne rezultaty daje dodatek soli glinkowych. 
Na przebieg procesu oczyszczania ścieków osadem czynnym największy wpływ mają: obciążenie ścieków (BZT5 i ChZT), skład chemiczny zanieczyszczeń organicznych, stężenie osadu czynnego w komorach napowietrzania czasu zatrzymywania ścieków w komorach itp. 
Nadmierne stężenie substancji toksycznych może spowodować śmierć mikroorganizmów wchodzących w skład osadu czynnego, a tym samym uniemożliwić biologiczne oczyszczanie ścieków."

Pozdrawiam

----------


## carringtontomas

Witajcie, 

Zastanawiam się właśnei nad wyborem oczyszczalni. Ze względu na nieprzepuszcalny grunt chcę zastosować oczyszczalnię bezdrenażową - po głowie chidzi mi ROTH Mictro-step. Czy ma ktos z was tą oczyszczalnię?
jaki jest % oczyszcania ścieków?
I ostatnie pytanie: Czy mozna oczyszczone scieki odprowadzać do istniejąsej sieci deszczowej? Kanalizy u nas nie będzie ale gmina zrobiła tylko deszczówkę i zastanawiam się czy można się wpiąc do niej.

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## dodi

> Witajcie, 
> 
> Zastanawiam się właśnei nad wyborem oczyszczalni. Ze względu na nieprzepuszcalny grunt chcę zastosować oczyszczalnię bezdrenażową - po głowie chidzi mi ROTH Mictro-step. Czy ma ktos z was tą oczyszczalnię?
> jaki jest % oczyszcania ścieków?
> I ostatnie pytanie: Czy mozna oczyszczone scieki odprowadzać do istniejąsej sieci deszczowej? Kanalizy u nas nie będzie ale gmina zrobiła tylko deszczówkę i zastanawiam się czy można się wpiąc do niej.
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


witam

co do odprowadzenie to wydaje mi się że nie powinno być problemu, skoro można uzyskać na zrzut do rzeki lub rowu melioracyjnego to dlaczego nie można do "burzówki". Tylko ciekawe co z opłatami  :smile: 

dodi

----------


## panda

> A jaką ty Piotrze masz oczyszczalnię?


Aquamatic - www.aquamatic.com.pl. Co prawda dałem za tę zabawkę 10k ale uważam że było warto. Tyle samo zresztą kosztuje też polecany Poliplast.

----------


## chopinetka

> Czytam ,czytam i jestem pod wrażeniem. Z powyższego wynika że po zakupie powinienem zamówić szambelana żeby przywiózł mi 200 litrów gówienek sąsiada, sypać bakterie i jeszcze 2 godz. w miesiącu tę oczyszczalnię obwąchiwać   
> Mam oczyszczalnię działającą na podobnej zasadzie. Po montażu stała zalana wodą kilka miesięcy - montowana w trakcie kopania ław fundamentowych. Gdzieś miesiąc przed zamontowaniem pierwszego kibelka wrzucałem do niej resztki jedzenia (ekipy miały na to reklamówę), nie wlewałem cudzych ścieków, nie szczepiłem. Potem doszedł kibelek, zlew, umywalka itd. Na budowie jak jest wiadomo - czasami pracuje i kilkunastu ludzi którzy jak jedzą to i wypróżnić się muszą a po pracy umyć. Stan na dziś - nie zaglądam (bo po co, są ciekawsze widoczki), nic nie czuć, woda z oczyszczalni idzie do oczka gdzie są żaby i ryby, kaczki przylatują się kąpać, dla okolicznych ptaków jest to pijalnia wód  
> Po to kupowałem oczyszczalnię a nie szambo, żeby koło tego nie chodzić i nie patrzeć czy kolejny dolany litr ścieków nie spowoduje katastrofy ekologicznej


Ciekawe rzeczy piszesz. Ciekawa też  jestem co będzie dalej bo na stronie internetowej twojej oczyszczalni jest napisane że zasada działanie opiera się na osadzie czynnym i złożu biologicznym. A co to osad czynny to już pisałam. Nie do końca gówienko sąsiada   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## hw

nie odpowiedziałeś na zadane pytania przez Rufusa..

Jaki jest związek miedzy zakupem oczyszczalni ,a jej działaniem,czy oczyszczalnia taka  sama  kupiona u innego sprzedawcy działa inaczej?
Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?

od siebie napisze ze jakby chciał wypuścić około połowy wanny wody to osad zostaje wypłukany z komory napowietania , dostaje się do komory osadzania a potem do korytka a z korytka ładnie wypływa sobie na zewnątrz oczyszczalni.

chyba nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem.
zasady są proste.
1.prawidłowy projekt
2.prawidłowy montaż
3.prawidłowy rozruch
4.prawidłowa eksploatacja
koniec kropka
z tego co piszesz, żadna z powyższych zasad, u ciebie nie została spełniona...

----------


## hw

> Napisał Natalia Stanko
> 
> A jaką ty Piotrze masz oczyszczalnię?
> 
> 
> Aquamatic - www.aquamatic.com.pl. Co prawda dałem za tę zabawkę 10k ale uważam że było warto. Tyle samo zresztą kosztuje też polecany Poliplast.


i jeszcze eksploatować jej nie trzeba, gratuluję...
może napiszesz, jaki zapach roznosi się wokół, podczas opróżniania osadnika wstępnego(osadnik gnilny), najmniej czery razy w roku...

----------


## panda

> i jeszcze eksploatować jej nie trzeba, gratuluję...


A podziękować, podziękować. Skromnie tylko powiem, że wybrałem po prostu to co dobre   :smile:  



> może napiszesz, jaki zapach roznosi się wokół, podczas opróżniania osadnika wstępnego(osadnik gnilny), najmniej czery razy w roku...


Rozumiem, że Wasze oczyszczalnie perfumami pachną ?   :Lol:  
Ale żeby cztery razy w roku???? Toż chyba Pan Bóg Cię opuścił przyjacielu  :big grin: 
Przecież to nie szklanka po kawie żeby po każdym użyciu fusy wylewać

----------


## dodi

> nie odpowiedziałeś na zadane pytania przez Rufusa..
> 
> Jaki jest związek miedzy zakupem oczyszczalni ,a jej działaniem,czy oczyszczalnia taka  sama  kupiona u innego sprzedawcy działa inaczej?
> Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
> Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?
> 
> od siebie napisze ze jakby chciał wypuścić około połowy wanny wody to osad zostaje wypłukany z komory napowietania , dostaje się do komory osadzania a potem do korytka a z korytka ładnie wypływa sobie na zewnątrz oczyszczalni.
> 
> chyba nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem.
> ...


żaden z tych punktów nie tłumaczy tego że oczyszczalnie ekoprogres maja mała komorę surowych ścieków i wylanie połowy a juz nie pisze całej wanny wody powoduje ze syfek z oczyszczalni ładnie wypływa na zewnątrz
odp.1 prawidłowy projekt
odp2. prawidłowy na fundamnecie betonowym idealnie wypoziomowana
odp.3 rozruch dokonała "serwis" ekoprogres polska
odp.4 wszyscy w/g zaleceń tzn.zadnych ostrych środków chem. typu domestos itd. poztym robimy tak aby zmywarka nie pracowała razem ze zmywarka nie mowiac juz o kapieli wtedy bo wszystkie gó... z oczyszalni by wypłynęły bo taką małą ilość ścieków jednorazowo może przyjąć ta oczyszczalnia

a tak wogóle czy ktoś z forum (zaufany z duża liczbą postów i będący użytkownikiem od dłuższego czasu) jest zadowolony z tej oczyszczalni??
nie mam na mysli takich którzy wogole np od roku czy dwoch lat nie zaglądają do oczyszczalni i nawet nie sprawdzają co wypływa.  Mam zdjęcia od kilku użytkowników (z forum) tych oczyszczalni i każdy ma problem z tymi oczyszczalniami, zatykające dziury w korytku i wypływającym z nich syfu który potem wypływa na zewnątrz zanieczyszczając środowisko.

A co powiesz na to co piszą o tych oczyszczalniach słowacy??? u nich też jest zły rozruch ? zła eksploatacja?  

człowieku wciskasz coś co nie działa jak powinno, wogóle jak UE dopuściła coś takiego do sprzedaży....  i zacznij rzeczowo odpowidać na pytania, widze że jesteś mistrzem "owijania w bawełnę " i zmiany tematu

jak chcecie to zamieszcze zdjęcia od ludzi (jeżeli się zgodzą) jak pracują te cud oczyszczalnie.

dodi

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> Witajcie, 
> 
> Zastanawiam się właśnei nad wyborem oczyszczalni. Ze względu na nieprzepuszcalny grunt chcę zastosować oczyszczalnię bezdrenażową - po głowie chidzi mi ROTH Mictro-step. Czy ma ktos z was tą oczyszczalnię?
> jaki jest % oczyszcania ścieków?
> I ostatnie pytanie: Czy mozna oczyszczone scieki odprowadzać do istniejąsej sieci deszczowej? Kanalizy u nas nie będzie ale gmina zrobiła tylko deszczówkę i zastanawiam się czy można się wpiąc do niej.
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.
> ...


Hmmm no wiesz, chciałbym być raczej pewien czy można a nie opierać sie na przypuszczeniach  :smile: 
czy jest jakiś przepis regulujący odprowadzenie oczyszczonych ścieków do deszczówki?

----------


## dodi

> Napisał dodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> ...


hey

sprawa wyglda tak, jak pojdziesz to jakiegos urzedy i powiesz "oczyszczalnia" to odrazu kojarzą to z drenażową a tam ścieki są nie doczyszczone i dlatego odrazu usłyszysz "NIE".  Ja bym sie podpioł tak na boczku  :wink:  

a jak chcesz przeforsowac to zapytałbym (kto zarządza siecią) czy czystą wodę można tam wprowadzać np. za opłatą, potem podpiął bym rury od rynien i oczyszczalni oczywiście jeżeli woda z oczyszczalni będzie wypływać czysta  :smile: 

dodi

----------


## Ewa7506

O kurcze... ale mnie nastraszyliście  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Mamy zamontowaną taką oczyszczalnie (nowszy typ)- za kilka tygodni planujemy przeprowadzkę i rozruch ale przed zakupem otrzymaliśmy bardzo pozytywne recenzje od użytkowników. Mam nadzieję, że nie podzielimy zdania dodi...  :Roll:

----------


## dodi

> O kurcze... ale mnie nastraszyliście    Mamy zamontowaną taką oczyszczalnie (nowszy typ)- za kilka tygodni planujemy przeprowadzkę i rozruch ale przed zakupem otrzymaliśmy bardzo pozytywne recenzje od użytkowników. Mam nadzieję, że nie podzielimy zdania dodi...


hey

zauważ że piszę o starym typie oczyszczalni przepływowej, a ty masz SBR na jej temat nie powiem słowa bo jej nawet nie widziałem, chętnie usłyszę od Ciebie opinię jak to działą

dodi

----------


## mundi73

witam wszystkich.też myśle o oczyszczlni ścieków.jakie wyjscie albo szambo albo oczyszczalnia bo grunt nie przepuszczalny,ale jak czytam to ręce opadają.przecież doktorat z tego trzeba zrobić.po co komu to jeżeli jednorazowo można 300l ścieków wpompować.to jak po kąpieli wode na trzy razy wypuszczac.a może po prostu kupić najtansze dziadostwo jakie jest dostępne na rynku i potraktować to jako szambo z błogosławieństwem na wypuszczanie ścieków do rowu.lub drugie wyjście kupić cos moze nie taniego ale od firmy z tradycjami i z pożadnym servise a nie bandą matołów co nie wiedzą po co przyjechali.jeżeli ktoś posiada coś takiego i użytkuje w chwili obecnej to niech sie podzieli tym doświadczeniem żeby inni też mogli sie cieszyc radościa użytkowania.pozdrawiam

----------


## saabb

> Napisał Ewa7506
> 
> O kurcze... ale mnie nastraszyliście    Mamy zamontowaną taką oczyszczalnie (nowszy typ)- za kilka tygodni planujemy przeprowadzkę i rozruch ale przed zakupem otrzymaliśmy bardzo pozytywne recenzje od użytkowników. Mam nadzieję, że nie podzielimy zdania dodi... 
> 
> 
> hey
> 
> zauważ że piszę o starym typie oczyszczalni przepływowej, a ty masz SBR na jej temat nie powiem słowa bo jej nawet nie widziałem, chętnie usłyszę od Ciebie opinię jak to działą
> 
> dodi


dodi a czy SBR jest większa bo w tym starszym modelu piszesz, że chwilowy przepływ ścieków jest zbyt mały???

----------


## dodi

> Napisał dodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ewa7506
> 
> ...


tam jest zupełnie inna zasada działania , wuglada z zewnatrz tak samo ale inaczej dziala. SBR to praca cykliczna tzn. z pierwszej komory (taka sama jak wstarym typie) pompuje ścieki do komory srodkowej tam są bakterie  :smile:  i zaczyna się napowietrzanie tych ściekow i bakteryjski sobi papają, po x czasie napowietrzanie zostaje wyłączone i następuje sedymentacja czyli osad opada a woda zostaje, i ta woda zostaje przepomowana do ostatniej komory. Chyba sie nie pomyliłem  :smile: 

ale jeżeli pytasz o tą pierwszą komorę to ma chyba ona taką samą pojemność jak starego typu. 
Jednak pisałem już że to zupełnie inna zasada działania niż w starym typie i nie mam pojęcia jak ona będzie pracować, wydaje mi się że napewno lepiej niż starego

dodi

----------


## Ewa7506

Jak uruchomię za 2-3 tygodnie to dam znać. U nas jest grunt przepuszczalny- sam piach- i gdybym chciała wlewać g...... do gleby to zakupilibyśmy najtańszy szmelc za 3tyś w supermarkecie  :Evil:

----------


## dodi

> Jak uruchomię za 2-3 tygodnie to dam znać. U nas jest grunt przepuszczalny- sam piach- i gdybym chciała wlewać g...... do gleby to zakupilibyśmy najtańszy szmelc za 3tyś w supermarkecie


dobrze że masz taki grunt to studzienke zanikową możesz dać do oczyszczalni.
No napewno na początku nie za bardzo dasz znać  :smile:  bo złoże wykształca się koło 1 miesiaca. Nawet jak przywieziesz osad z oczyszczalni to nie jest powiedziane że wyształci się taki sam jak przywiozłaś. Dlatego że tam panują inne a u Ciebie inne warunki (napowietrzanie,temp. rodzaj ścieków itd.) tak więc troszkę trzeba poczekać

dodi

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> i jeszcze eksploatować jej nie trzeba, gratuluję...
> 
> 
> A podziękować, podziękować. Skromnie tylko powiem, że wybrałem po prostu to co dobre   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prawidłowo eksploatowana oczyszczalnia ścieków, w której nie występuje osadnik gnilny, nie wytwarza żadnych przykrych zapachów.

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> nie odpowiedziałeś na zadane pytania przez Rufusa..
> 
> Jaki jest związek miedzy zakupem oczyszczalni ,a jej działaniem,czy oczyszczalnia taka  sama  kupiona u innego sprzedawcy działa inaczej?
> Jaki jest maksymalny przepływ dobowy i chwilowy(jedorazowe spuszczenie wody)?
> Co się dzieje z osadem czynnym jeśli wypuścimy jednorazowo dużą ilość wody?
> 
> od siebie napisze ze jakby chciał wypuścić około połowy wanny wody to osad zostaje wypłukany z komory napowietania , dostaje się do komory osadzania a potem do korytka a z korytka ładnie wypływa sobie na zewnątrz oczyszczalni.
> ...


 w żadnym z moich postów nie napisałem, że oczyszczalnie ekoprogres starego typu(nie produkowane od półtoraroku) , to dobre urządzenia.
 tłumaczyłem tylko ich budowę , w odniesieniu do eksploatacji i jak sobie poradzić z problemami eksploatacyjnymi.
EC6 jest przeznaczona od 2-6 osób. teoretycznie jedna osoba wytwarza 150l ścieków na dobę, czyli sześcioosobowa rodzina 0,9 m3/d.
oczywiście są to wartości średnie.
projektant, projektując oczyszczalnię, dla danej rodziny, powinien wziąć pod uwagę jej tryb życia i nierównomierność dobową wytwarzania ścieków.
na etapie projektowania ,należy określić minimalną wielkość komory wstępnej, do której wpadają ścieki surowe. jeżeli w urządzeniu producenta oczyszczalni , komora wstępna jest zbyt mała, to projektujemy przed oczyszczalnią, zbiornik retencyjny na ścieki surowe, doprowadzamy do niego powietrze do podmieszania i montujemy w nim pompę ścieków surowych, która porcjuje nam ścieki podawane na oczyszczalnię. zbiornik retencyjny, jest zbiornikiem magazynującym, uśredniającym przepływ dobowy przez urządzenie podstawowe i dodatkowo mieszającym ścieki, co jest wskazane dla technologii osadu czynnego.
w odpowiedzi na resztę twojego posta, zaznaczam , że ja nic nie muszę...
obecność moja na tym forum , wynika tylko z tego, że chcę pomóc...
nowa norma UE, która wchodzi w polsce 01.07.2008r., wyeliminuje urządzenia, które są nie dość przemyślane(wyeliminowała urządzenie ekoprogres starego typu).

----------


## hw

> Napisał Ewa7506
> 
> Jak uruchomię za 2-3 tygodnie to dam znać. U nas jest grunt przepuszczalny- sam piach- i gdybym chciała wlewać g...... do gleby to zakupilibyśmy najtańszy szmelc za 3tyś w supermarkecie 
> 
> 
> dobrze że masz taki grunt to studzienke zanikową możesz dać do oczyszczalni.
> No napewno na początku nie za bardzo dasz znać  bo złoże wykształca się koło 1 miesiaca. Nawet jak przywieziesz osad z oczyszczalni to nie jest powiedziane że wyształci się taki sam jak przywiozłaś. Dlatego że tam panują inne a u Ciebie inne warunki (napowietrzanie,temp. rodzaj ścieków itd.) tak więc troszkę trzeba poczekać
> 
> dodi


do zaszczepienia oczyszczalni ścieków można użyć biopreparatu, co jest znacznie skuteczniejsze od szczepienia obcym osadem czynnym i o wiele mniej skomplikowane.

----------


## hw

> Napisał saabb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dodi
> 
> ...


komora wstępna w oczyszczalni EC6SBR jest większa niż w oczyszczalni EC6,
oczyszczalnia EC6SBR to oczyszczalnia dwukomorowa.

----------


## saabb

hw pomijając problemy ze starym typem oczyszczalni ekoprogres....
1. Jaki jest przepływ chwilowy w SBR???
2. Czy dla 2 osób trzeba instalować zbiornik retencyjny (zakładając, że może być napełniona wanna raz po razie)???
3. I co w przypadku kiedy od około 1m mam glinę a jedynym rozwiązaniem jest studzienka chłonna???

----------


## Ewa7506

> do zaszczepienia oczyszczalni ścieków można użyć biopreparatu, co jest znacznie skuteczniejsze od szczepienia obcym osadem czynnym i o wiele mniej skomplikowane.


To pocieszające bo ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić jak miałabym przewieźć 200l ścieków samochodem osobowym   :big grin:   Skąd wziąć te biopreparaty, ile wsypać i w który otwór. Ale ze mnie profesjonalny użytkownik POŚ  :Lol:  Może coś takiego???
http://www.bio7.pl/index.php?s=23201&pid=4&did=1&l=pl

----------


## dodi

> Napisał dodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał saabb
> 
> ...


coś mi się wydaje że więcej niż 2 komory ...

http://www.bioires.pl/download/instrukcja.pdf

dodi

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dodi
> 
> ...


mnie się nie wydaje, ja wiem, pozdrawiam

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dodi
> 
> ...


w dokumencie, do którego podajesz link, jest nieprawidłowa aprobata techniczna, niezwiązana z normą 12566-3, a taką posiada oczyszczalnia 
EC SBR. nowa aprobata została wydana w grudniu 2007 r.

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> do zaszczepienia oczyszczalni ścieków można użyć biopreparatu, co jest znacznie skuteczniejsze od szczepienia obcym osadem czynnym i o wiele mniej skomplikowane.
> 
> 
> To pocieszające bo ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić jak miałabym przewieźć 200l ścieków samochodem osobowym    Skąd wziąć te biopreparaty, ile wsypać i w który otwór. Ale ze mnie profesjonalny użytkownik POŚ  Może coś takiego???
> http://www.bio7.pl/index.php?s=23201&pid=4&did=1&l=pl


rozruchu oczyszczalni, powinna dokonać firma, u której zakupiłaś urządzenie

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> do zaszczepienia oczyszczalni ścieków można użyć biopreparatu, co jest znacznie skuteczniejsze od szczepienia obcym osadem czynnym i o wiele mniej skomplikowane.
> 
> 
> To pocieszające bo ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić jak miałabym przewieźć 200l ścieków samochodem osobowym    Skąd wziąć te biopreparaty, ile wsypać i w który otwór. Ale ze mnie profesjonalny użytkownik POŚ  Może coś takiego???
> http://www.bio7.pl/index.php?s=23201&pid=4&did=1&l=pl


dobry aktywator, może być.

----------


## hw

> hw pomijając problemy ze starym typem oczyszczalni ekoprogres....
> 1. Jaki jest przepływ chwilowy w SBR???
> 2. Czy dla 2 osób trzeba instalować zbiornik retencyjny (zakładając, że może być napełniona wanna raz po razie)???
> 3. I co w przypadku kiedy od około 1m mam glinę a jedynym rozwiązaniem jest studzienka chłonna???


1.Przepływ maksymalny ścieków to 0,400 m3 w ciągu 2 godz
2.dla 2 osób na pewno nie jest potrzebny zbiornik retencyjny
3.studnię chłonną ,trzeba zrobić w nasypie

----------


## Ewa7506

> rozruchu oczyszczalni, powinna dokonać firma, u której zakupiłaś urządzenie


To taka skomplikowana operacja??? Mi Panowie z Bioires powiedzieli, że wystarczy włączyć wtyczkę do kontaktu i wlać osad czynny. Znam już Twoje zdanie na temat tego przedstawiciela ale czasu nie cofnę i instalatora nie zmienię a chciałabym w miarę bezboleśnie przejść do użytkowania oczyszczalni.

----------


## hw

> Napisał hw
> 
> rozruchu oczyszczalni, powinna dokonać firma, u której zakupiłaś urządzenie
> 
> 
> To taka skomplikowana operacja??? Mi Panowie z Bioires powiedzieli, że wystarczy włączyć wtyczkę do kontaktu i wlać osad czynny. Znam już Twoje zdanie na temat tego przedstawiciela ale czasu nie cofnę i instalatora nie zmienię a chciałabym w miarę bezboleśnie przejść do użytkowania oczyszczalni.


http://www.bioires.pl/download/instrukcja.pdf 
 w powyższym linku, jest dostępna instrukcja montażu, rozruchu i eksploatacji oczyszczalni EC SBR i warunki jej gwarancji. przeczytaj wszystko uważnie .
WYKONAJ ZALECENIA PRODUCENTA I DYSTRYBUTORA

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Jak już pisałam wcześniej mam oczyszczalnię firmy bioeko i osad czynny przywoziłam z oczyszczalni którą mam niedaleko. Raz na tydzień pobieram próbki w słoik litrowy - tak mi polecił pracownik tej oczyszczalni i sprawdzam ile mam osadu. Jeżeli jest to +/- 30% to nie mam się czym martwić. Ta woda która wypływa już oczyszczona na prawdę nie śmierdzi. Tak naprawdę to czuję smród ścieków jak włożę głowę do środkowej komory   :big grin:   Mój małż ostatnio miał do mnie pretensje, że bardziej interesuje sie tą oczyszczalnią niż nim   :Wink2:   ale na prawdę zależy mi na prawidłowym rozruchu bo mam nadzieje mieć później spokój.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Miran

> Napisał Ewa7506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał hw
> 
> ...


Witam
Podłączam się do tematu jako że też czeka mnie teraz rozruch tej oczyszczalni.
Mam rozumieć że środek jest okey i należy postępować tak jak podali w sposobie użycia??

Do Ewa 7506 daj znać jak ci poszło bo będziesz to robić wcześniej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## farida

prosze,tylko nie zabijcie mnie smiechem   :oops:   .
Uzytkownicy bioeka,czy normalnie wrzucacie do muszli papier toaletowy??  :oops:  
Pytam,bo rozmawialam niedawno z pewnym posiadaczem,ktory skazyl sie,ze goscie wrzucili mu do toalety duza ilosc srodkow chigienicznych(czy jakos tak to nazwal)wydawalo mi sie,ze wiem o co chodzi ,ale teraz to juz zaczynam sie zastanawiac  :Roll:    . A w innych oczyszczalniach jak jest?

----------


## sebo8877

JA powiem tak jest na dwoje i malusi człowieczek -wrzucam wszystko mam starego EC-6 woda na wylocie jest bez zapachowa o lekkim słomlowym kolorze.
Zawory ustawione
1. 3/4 - napowietrzani - pierwszy od lewej
2. 1/2
3. 1/2

Działa dwa lata i jak narzie rzadnych problemów z nią nie mam.

Sebo8877

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Normalnie wrzucamy papier toaletowy, ten ktoś chyba jednak przesadził.
Ale powiem  o czymś innym. Wyjechaliśmy na kilka dni i wyłączyliśmy oczyszczalnie tz. napowietrzanie. I to był błąd. Bardzo szybko ilość osadu czynnego zmalała. Z trudem sie odbudowuje - nie wiem czy nie będę musiała dowieść świeżego    :cool:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## farida

*chopinetka,sebo* dzieki  :smile:   .Zastanawialam sie,czy moze nie doczytalam jakiegos "drobnego druku" ,bo wiecie jak to jest z folderami    :Wink2:   .
pozdrawiam.
Acha.a moze jest jakas funkcja zminimalizowania pracy oczyszczalni?W instrukcjach pisza,ze iles tam dni ma wytrzymac bez sciekow i pradu .Dlugo Was,chopinetka nie bylo?

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Nie było nas 5 dni. O zminimalizowaniu pracy oczyszczalni nic mi nie wiadomo ale może czegoś nie doczytałam.

pozdrawiam

----------


## krzesiek

tylko nie bioeko, same klopoty, na serwis nie moge sie doczekac juz rok, obiecuja ze przyjada po czym nikt sie nie zjawia, telefonuje wysylam maile nic  :evil:  maja w dupie klienta ktory kupil juz oczyszczalnie, wybierzcie inna.
Woda z oczyszczalni to istny sciek (wode mam swoja wiec to k...wa pije. Jednym slowem wielka padaczka

----------


## el-ka

My mamy oczyszczalnię Compact Halson  - pracuje od miesiąca. Cały montaż i rozruch zalatwiał wykonawca, wiec nawet nie wiem co tam dawał, ale na pewno żadnych g...n nie woził, pewnie jakieś bakterie.

W ciagu tego miesiąca jest całkowicie bezproblemowo - tzn.: serwisant był 2 x, sam, nie wzywany. Otwierał, zaglądał, sprawdzał wodę z różnych miejsc oczyszczalni i stwierdził, że wszystko jest w porządku.
Z naszej strony - na razie tylko wącham  co pewien czas wywietrzniki i okolicę oczyszczalni i jest kompletnie bezzapachowo, a  ja jestem wręcz nadwrażliwa na zapachy. Odplywająca woda wygląda "normalnie" - tzn. jest przezroczysta, bez zabarwień i nie ma zapachu - pić nie mam odwagi  :Wink2:  Tę wodę zbieramy w studni i będzie użytkowana do ogrodu, nadmiar będzie rozsączany do gleby. 
Pompka jest w garażu, chodzi cały czas automatycznie. Podobno później trzeba ją co 2 tygodnie jakoś przełączać, ale pan serwisant powiedził, że na razie nie trzeba, sam przyjedzie i poinstruuje nas jak i kiedy to robić. W razie potrzeby zostawił telefon do stałego kontaktu, ale nie korzystaliśmy jeszcze, bo wszystko jest OK.
W domu użytkowanie bez utrudnień - tak jak kanalizacji - papier wrzucam, innych "środków higienicznych" oczywiście nie (tak jak poprzednio w mieszkaniu, też nie wrzucałam wszystkiego jak leci !). 
Natomiast uważam zgodnie z zaleceniem wykonawcy oczyszczalni z wylewaniem różnych chemicznych rzeczy i silnych środków dezynfekcyjnych - wodę z dużą iloscią cilitu lub innych preparatów do czyszczenia typu "po fugowaniu" (kwasy) oraz z wiader i pędzli po farbach, rozpuszczalnikach wylewam poza kanalizację - na podjazd (na razie wysypany tluczniem). Preparatów chlorowych nigdy nie stosowałam, bo mam uczulenie na ten zapach, myję wszystko dość często  i nie mam potrzeby używać silnych Domestosów (tych o wyczuwalnym zapachu chloru). Piorę normalnie, z odplamiaczy używam czasem Vanish, używam zmywarki. Nie zastanawiałam się do tej pory nad ilością i "rozkładem" produkowanych ścieków "na jeden raz", ale na pewno nie jest to zbyt równomiernie ze wzgledu na czas pracy i w zwiazku z tym mycie, pranie, itp intensywnie w jednym czasie.
Miesiąc to wprawdzie krótko, ale znam innych użytkowników Halsona i nie mają problemów.

----------


## el-ka

O !  :ohmy:   :big grin:  
Dlaczego nie mogłam napisać:  obwąchuję  - tylko musiałam zmienić na:  wącham ???   :Confused:   :big grin: 

obwąch-uję   :Wink2:   :oops:  

Przecież wiadomo, że CHWDP - to Chwała Wam Dzielni Policjanci.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## jarekT

Kochani BIOEKO to szajs straszny NIE KUPUJCIE TEGO. 
Mam to coś od 2 lat i same problemy. Firma z Sanoka ktora to sprzedaje wciska mi ze wszystko ok....a mi cały czas wypływa z boku brunatna maź. 
Po 1,5 roku padła mi pompka..memebrany w srodku czyli to co moze sie zepsuc...koszt 360 pln ..jesli ktos chce to mam namiary na firme ze Słowacji która to sprzedaje....Bioeko sie wykreciło z naprawy. 
Moze ktoś mi powie jak wypompowac do gory to wszystko co bakteria nie przetrawia..jak sie to czysci?

----------


## Ewa7506

Planujemy uruchomienie oczyszczalni w przyszłym tygodniu i mam mętlik... Jeden przedstawiciel (wypowiedź powyżej) twierdzi, że lepiej do uruchomienia użyć biopreparatów a ten, u którego zakupiłam oczyszczalnie twierdz, że w żadnym wypadku- tylko osad czynny... Podobno w biopreparatach są bakterie beztlenowe a tu trzeba tlenowych  :Roll:

----------


## qrt69

Moim zdaniem wszytko jedno. Wydaje mi się, że rozruch bioprepratami potrwa dłużej bo złoże musi wypracować właściwe proporcje ilości ścieków do bakterii i to musi trochę potrwać.
Zasilając złoże osadem czynnym  firma powinna go w pompować na tyle dużo,  że właściwie oczyszczalnia od razu zaczyna pracować.

Mnie udało się w tym roku odbudować złoże, po tym jak całkowicie obumarło, przy użyciu biopreparatu. Trochę to robiłem 'po omacku' i trwało to coś około miesiąca.

Ja osobiście wybrałbym osad czynny, ale jeżeli jest daleko do oczyszczalni, robisz to sama to łatwiej biopreparatem.

----------


## pkoziol

Ja zakupiłem oczyszczalnie firmy Ekoprogres
Sama oczyszczalnia bardzo mi się podoba i nie mam do niej większych zastrzeżeń, ale niech nikogo nie podkusi kupować ją z firmy Bioeko.

Niestety współpraca z tą firmą kończy się w chwili zainkasowania za nią gotówki.

Niestety po niedługim czasie zepsuło się sterowanie oczyszczalni - mogło się zdążyć w końcu to urządzenie elektryczne - tak myślałem, ale:

Określenie Pani Patrycji Drwęgi ( przedstawiciela firmy ) jako osoby nieprofesjonalnej dalece nie odpowiada słowom, które cisną mi się teraz na usta.

Proces reklamacyjny trwa już ponad miesiąc.

Do firmy Bioeko dzwonie po kilka razy dziennie, codziennie pod wszystkie nr. podane na stronie. Piszę SMSy, maile.
Ani razu nie udało mi się z nimi skontaktować.

Dopiero interwencja w samej firmie Ekoprogres przyniosła jakiś skutek, ale niestety nadal oczyszczalnia jak nie działała tak nie działa

Jeśli usunięcie usterki nie nastąpi do końca tygodnia złożę wniosek do sądu. Mój prawnik jest pełen optymizmu, ale za serwis niestety będę musiał zapłacić innemu przedstawicielowi firmy ( zwrotu tych kosztów również będę dochodził przed sądem ).

Reasumując - oczyszczalnia firmy Ekoprogres - TAK, ale nigdy z tej firmy.
Przedstawicieli w Polsce na szczęście mają wielu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Cobra

Mam z tą oczyszczalnią (typ RLM-6 SBR) same problemy od początku kiedy ją zamontowałem. Firma w której ją zakupiłem i która dokonała montażu oczyszczalni jak i "wykonała" złoże chłonne to BIOIRES z Rzeszowa, ul. Na Stoku 15, tel. 0 602 755 091, 0 698 682 829. Problem polega na tym, że firma pomimo wielokrotnych kontaktów e-mail’owych, listowych i telefonicznych nie reaguje na zgłoszone reklamacje, mimo iż okres gwarancji na zainstalowaną oczyszczalnię wynosi 3 lata i biegnie od daty 29/10/2007 r. Przedmiotem sporu jest wadliwe wykonanie złoża odbierającego oczyszczoną wodę z zainstalowanej oczyszczalni ścieków. Złoże to zostało wykonane przez pracowników firmy BIOIRES podczas montażu oczyszczalni ścieków na mojej posesji. Wydałem ponad 2000 zł na rury, żwiry, studzienki, geowłókniny, koparkę (nie liczę kosztów robocizny za które sobie słono policzyli). Złoże chłonne nie funkcjonuje, muszę wypompowywać wodę ze studzienki rewizyjnej do ogrodu i tak w kółko. Przed rozpoczęciem prac mieli badania geologiczne i wtedy nie było problemu, oczywiście jak raz przyjechali, to okazało się, że była pęknięta rura odprowadzająca oczyszczoną wodę (przyciśnięta korzeniem drzewa, przypominam że pracownicy firmy nadzorowali pracę koparki - taki był ich wymóg). Do dzisiaj nie naprawili niczego poza wymianą rury, a na reklamacje nie odpowiadają. W chwili obecnej oczyszczalnia praktycznie nie odbiera ścieków, woda w toalecie się podnosi, a z prysznica nie można skorzystać, koszmar. Grunt przy pierwszej komorze się zapadł, a rura doprowadzająca ścieki, praktycznie jest pod oczyszczalnią. Na reklamacje mi odpisali, że mam wysłać pismo do producenta na Słowację i olali sprawę. Gwarancję i instrukcję obsługi przysłali po prawie miesiącu, podrabiając mój podpis na odbiorze. Jakość montażu, a w szczególności serwisu świadczonego przez firmę BIOIRES jest żenująco niski przez co uniemożliwia normalne funkcjonowanie gospodarstwa domowego z powodu tak prozaicznego jak odbiór ścieków. W chwili obecnej poinformowałem Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta, który zajmuje się już sprawą, kolejnym krokiem jest skierowanie sprawy do sądu o odszkodowanie. Szczerze odradzam tą firmę, nie chcesz mieć problemów nie kupuj tej oczyszczalni, a już na pewno nie od firmy BIOIRES z Rzeszowa (http://www.bioires.pl)!

----------


## klimaw

> Mam z tą oczyszczalnią (typ RLM-6 SBR) same problemy...


Szczere współczucie  :cry:  
Mam też tą POŚ i też montowaną przez nich od roku czasu , ale mam tę zaletę , że oczyszczone ścieki odprowadzam do rzeki.Jak do dzisiaj wszystko OK.
Z tekstu wynika , że nie masz problemu z samą oczyszczalnią , tylko ze studnią chłonną ( złożem chłonnym ).
Podejrzewam , że schrzanione zostały badania geologiczne i złoże nie przyjmuje tylu ścieków ile produkujesz ( grunt zbyt mało chłonny).
Mam jednak pytanie.
Jak to możliwe , że jak napisałeś:*rura doprowadzająca ścieki, praktycznie jest pod oczyszczalnią* ?Przecież powinna on wchodzić do oczyszczalni dość wysoko -około 50-80 cm od powierzchni gruntu.  :ohmy:

----------


## Cobra

Hej, 

Odpowiedź jaką od nich dostałem zawiera coś takiego: "(...) Prawdopodobnie jest to wina zalamania sie pierwszej komory zbiornika i wypiecia sie rury wlotowej. Nie jest to pierwszy przypadek dlatego pisze zeby odrazu kierowal pan sprawe do producenta." Szkoda gadać ...

----------


## nosterro

Kochani, Mam jedno pytanie. Z uwagi iż mam niewielka działkę z daleka od kanalizacji czy do oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym stosuje się takie same przepisy (odległości) jak do oczyszczalni z drenażem. Mam problem aby wszystko pomiescić na jednej działce. Dzięki.

----------


## klimaw

> Hej, 
> 
> Odpowiedź jaką od nich dostałem zawiera coś takiego: "(...) Prawdopodobnie jest to wina zalamania sie pierwszej komory zbiornika i wypiecia sie rury wlotowej. Nie jest to pierwszy przypadek dlatego pisze zeby odrazu kierowal pan sprawe do producenta." Szkoda gadać ...


To prawda.  :cool:  
Montując u mnie oczyszczalnię wspominali o przypadkach załamania pierwszej komory , ale pokazywali juz ją wzmocnioną poprzez dodatkowe żebra.
Cobra-to znaczy , że rura wlotowa jest u ciebie w glebie?  :cry: 
Jeśli żeczywiście załamała ci się komora to oczyszczalnia do wymiany.   :cry:

----------


## klimaw

> Kochani, Mam jedno pytanie. Z uwagi iż mam niewielka działkę z daleka od kanalizacji czy do oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym stosuje się takie same przepisy (odległości) jak do oczyszczalni z drenażem. Mam problem aby wszystko pomiescić na jednej działce. Dzięki.


O jakie odległości ci chodzi?

----------


## nosterro

odległość oczyszczalni od studni, granicy, okien itp

----------


## aLien01

> My mamy oczyszczalnię Compact Halson  - pracuje od miesiąca. Cały montaż i rozruch zalatwiał wykonawca, wiec nawet nie wiem co tam dawał, ale na pewno żadnych g...n nie woził, pewnie jakieś bakterie.
> 
> W ciagu tego miesiąca jest całkowicie bezproblemowo - tzn.: serwisant był 2 x, sam, nie wzywany. Otwierał, zaglądał, sprawdzał wodę z różnych miejsc oczyszczalni i stwierdził, że wszystko jest w porządku.
> Z naszej strony - na razie tylko wącham  co pewien czas wywietrzniki i okolicę oczyszczalni i jest kompletnie bezzapachowo, a  ja jestem wręcz nadwrażliwa na zapachy. Odplywająca woda wygląda "normalnie" - tzn. jest przezroczysta, bez zabarwień i nie ma zapachu - pić nie mam odwagi  Tę wodę zbieramy w studni i będzie użytkowana do ogrodu, nadmiar będzie rozsączany do gleby. 
> Pompka jest w garażu, chodzi cały czas automatycznie. Podobno później trzeba ją co 2 tygodnie jakoś przełączać, ale pan serwisant powiedził, że na razie nie trzeba, sam przyjedzie i poinstruuje nas jak i kiedy to robić. W razie potrzeby zostawił telefon do stałego kontaktu, ale nie korzystaliśmy jeszcze, bo wszystko jest OK.
> W domu użytkowanie bez utrudnień - tak jak kanalizacji - papier wrzucam, innych "środków higienicznych" oczywiście nie (tak jak poprzednio w mieszkaniu, też nie wrzucałam wszystkiego jak leci !). 
> Natomiast uważam zgodnie z zaleceniem wykonawcy oczyszczalni z wylewaniem różnych chemicznych rzeczy i silnych środków dezynfekcyjnych - wodę z dużą iloscią cilitu lub innych preparatów do czyszczenia typu "po fugowaniu" (kwasy) oraz z wiader i pędzli po farbach, rozpuszczalnikach wylewam poza kanalizację - na podjazd (na razie wysypany tluczniem). Preparatów chlorowych nigdy nie stosowałam, bo mam uczulenie na ten zapach, myję wszystko dość często  i nie mam potrzeby używać silnych Domestosów (tych o wyczuwalnym zapachu chloru). Piorę normalnie, z odplamiaczy używam czasem Vanish, używam zmywarki. Nie zastanawiałam się do tej pory nad ilością i "rozkładem" produkowanych ścieków "na jeden raz", ale na pewno nie jest to zbyt równomiernie ze wzgledu na czas pracy i w zwiazku z tym mycie, pranie, itp intensywnie w jednym czasie.
> Miesiąc to wprawdzie krótko, ale znam innych użytkowników Halsona i nie mają problemów.


A jaki koszt wyszedł tobie (oczyszczalnia + montaż)?

----------


## redpradnik

No to mam piekny mętlik... zlozylem w wydziale architektury dokumenty na zgloszenie oczyszczalni soltralentz wczesniej myslalem o ekoprogresie dobrze ze nie kupilem... i co okazuje sie ze "Natomiast BIO-UNO - czasowo niedostępne u producenta aż do odwołania
(jakaś grubsza awaria linii technolog.) i na razie nie przyjmują
zamówień, może to potrwac kilka miesięcy. " i jestem w czarnej d........ :/

co polecacie kupic? grunt slabo przepuszczalny

----------


## KaiM

> pewnie masz nowego typu (ze sterowaniem) , ja mam starszego typu przepływową, problemy są utrzymaniem złoża, zatykające się dziury w korytku i niedoczyszczone ścieki, w ostatniej komorze pływają brązowe kule   a serwis ekoprogres.pl nie wie dlaczego  
> 
> dodi


Trochę mi zajęło rozgryzienie tej oczyszczalni (również mam starego typu) - na początku miałem identyczne problemy. Ale zaraz po sprowadzeniu się były ważniejsze tematy.
Od kilku miesięcy jest już OK, powodem tworzenia się kożucha i nieprawidłowego oczyszczania *u mnie* było nie wystarczające napowietrzanie kompry wstępnej. Zawór pierwszy od lewej patrząc wprost na nie. Nota bene tak ustawiony przez serwisantów. Przestawiłem go tak na 3/4 aż solidnie bombluje w pierwszej komorze, raz na tydzień sypię paczuszkę gównożerców - i jest spokój.

Pewnie nie każdemu pomoże, dlatego zaznaczyłem że to u mnie. Niemniej teraz jestem spokojny bo wcześniej męczyło mnie że coś nie gra.

----------


## stefan123

Witam,
posiadamy oczyszczalnię zakupioną w firmie Bioires. U nas też studnia chłonna została  źle wykonana (pon nadzorem firmy Bioires). Koparka, dół chłonny, żwir, rury - koszty nie małe. Po 5 miesiącach użytkowania oczyszczalni dół chłonny został zatkany, tak więc poziom w oczyszczalni podniósł się (dobrze że nie wybiło w domu). Konieczne było odkopanie dołu chłonnego i robienie obejścia - oczywiście na własny koszt, firma Bioires nie poczuwa się do odpowiedzialności. Tak więc mamy dół chłonny ale zupełnie niedziałający.
Druga rzecz. Po rzeczonych 5 miesiącach w oczyszczalni, w części do której normalnie nie ma dostępu, zrobił się jakiś kożuch, który skutecznie zatkał całość i uniemożliwił normalną pracę - poznać było po tym, że nie wyciekała woda tam gdzie powinna. Pan z Bioires zalecił wycięcie kątówką otworów w pewnych miejscach..?! Nie pozostało nic innego jak zanurkować do oczyszczalni i to wykonać. Po wycięciu ujawnił się piękny kożuch, nie wiem jakiego pochodzenia. Tego było już za dużo, więc zadzwoniłem po serwis. Pan przyjechał, coś jeszcze powycinał, zrobił z metalowej siatki pseudofiltr, który założył (w środku oczyszczalni) na rurę wylotową, wyjął kożuch i stwierdził, że (a jakże) to nasza wina i skasował za serwis kilka stówek.

Przy okazji: przed zakupem oczyszczalni zostaliśmy poinformowani, że raz na pół roku, raz na rok, trzeba wyjąć osad, max 2 wiaderka. Ok, nie ma sprawy. Tyle, że jak wygląda wyjęcie dwóch wiaderek osadu? Otóż trzeba sobie kupić pompę do brudnej wody (koszt) i wypompowywać kilkaset litrów tego co siedzi w oczyszczalni. A żeby wiedzieć ile tego wypompować to jeszcze trzeba sobie kupić rury i zrobić coś na kształt peryskopa, zanurkować do oczyszczalni i tam w niełatwy sposób to zamontować i pobrać próbkę. I tak za każdym razem.

Czyli "bezobsługowa oczyszczalnia" działa tak, że raz na 4 miesiące trzeba nurkować do środka. Nawet przy szambie tak nie ma.

Aha, i generalnie najlepiej codziennie sprawdzać co dzieje się w środku, bo może się zdarzyć, że np. przestanie działać jeden zawór napowietrzający - jak zdarzyło się u nas, lub jeszcze coś innego (nie wiem co ale odpukać).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## redpradnik

dziekuje Bogu ze nie kupilem tej oczyszczalni , a czy Soltralentza ktos z Was ma i korzysta i jakies opinie?

----------


## j-j

> dziekuje Bogu ze nie kupilem tej oczyszczalni , a czy Soltralentza ktos z Was ma i korzysta i jakies opinie?


Ja mam sotlarentz`a ale tylko sam zbiornik Epurbloca SL2000 resztę robiłem po swojemu.
Po 1,5 m-ca używania nie wiem nawet że działa  :wink: . 

pzdr

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Wracam do tematu, mam oczyszczalnie z firmy bioeko. po roku względnie bezobsługowego działania zaczęłą się zapychać pierwsza komora i nie pompuje do drugiej komory. Jakieś spsoby znalazłam na przepchanie ale chcę znależć przyczynę. Czy mieliście podobne kłopoty?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Pitt

> Witam
> 
> Wracam do tematu, mam oczyszczalnie z firmy bioeko. po roku względnie bezobsługowego działania zaczęłą się zapychać pierwsza komora i nie pompuje do drugiej komory. Jakieś spsoby znalazłam na przepchanie ale chcę znależć przyczynę. Czy mieliście podobne kłopoty?
> 
> pozdrawiam


U mnie zbliża się 2 rok użytkowania i sytuacja, którą opisałaś wystąpiła 4-5 razy.
Rady są następujące:
- uprzedzić domowników i ewentualnie gości, że Twoja kanalizacja akceptuje jedynie papier toaletowy - u mnie kilka razy przyczyną zapchania były chusteczki Pampers
- unikać spuszczania do kanalizacji długich włosów

pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Czyli muszę zamówić wizytę u fryzjera razem z córką bo mamy długie włosy   :Confused:  Tego się nie spodziewałam zamawiając tę oczyszczalnię.Generalnie przestrzegam wszystkich zasad użytkowania jej. Czy jest dostępny gdzieś w internrcie dokładny schemat tej oczyszczalni? Ciekawa jestem jak przebiegają rurki zwłaszcza ta która łączy pierwszą komorę z drugą.

pozdrawiam

----------


## klimaw

Użytkuję rok i nie ma problemu.
Ze schematem będzie ciężko-tylko obserwacja w realu.  :big grin:

----------


## chopinetka

Moje problemy zaczęły się właśnie po roku, więc nie bądź taki uśmiechnięty    :Wink2:  a poważnie to zastanawiam się - może jednak raz na rok trzeba z pierwszej komory wypompować zawartość .

----------


## klimaw

Uśmiech był przy obserwacji w realu , bo dodatkowo są atrakcje zapachowe.  :big grin:  
Jak się zapcha to będę myślał.
Myślisz o wypompowaniu wody z pierwszej komory by ją przeczyścić?  :cool:

----------


## chopinetka

> Uśmiech był przy obserwacji w realu , bo dodatkowo są atrakcje zapachowe.  
> Jak się zapcha to będę myślał.
> Myślisz o wypompowaniu wody z pierwszej komory by ją przeczyścić?


Dokładnie tak, tylko zastanawiam się czy znajdę kogoś kto mi to zrobi bo ten otwór to nie jest zaduży. Ostatnio zwiększyłam napowietrzanie i to pomogło ale po miesiącu znowu się przytkało. A teraz to ciągle się zatyka. Mąż klnie na mnie ile wlezie bo ta oczyszczalnia to był mój pomysł...

----------


## klimaw

Masz trzykomorową ze sterownikiem z którego idą cztery węże?

----------


## chopinetka

_Jes of kors_ dobrze że nie ten stary model tz ten poprzedni bo to dopiero by było...

----------


## klimaw

Zajrzę dzisiaj ,ale tam rury przepompowujące z komory 1 do 2 są chyba fi 50 lub fi75.I to się zatyka-jakoś trudno to zrozumieć?  :ohmy:

----------


## chopinetka

No właśnie, pewno gdybym to rozumiała to bym tu nie pisała   :big grin:  
Pewno zostanie mi wizyta u fryzjera tylko jak to wytłumaczyć 14 -letniej córce? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## klimaw

Jak zajrzę to odpowiem jak to wygląda.  :Wink2:

----------


## panda

> Napisał klimaw
> 
> Myślisz o wypompowaniu wody z pierwszej komory by ją przeczyścić? 
> 
> 
> Dokładnie tak, tylko zastanawiam się czy znajdę kogoś kto mi to zrobi bo ten otwór to nie jest zaduży.


Można użyć myjki Karchera ze specjalnym wężem: http://www.redcoon.pl/index.php/cmd/...iania_rur_15m/
Wąż ma głowicę z 4 dyszami i sam się wciąga do rury, tylko na oczy trzeba uważać i ubranie mieć robocze.

----------


## klimaw

OK ,ale samo przeczyszczenie nie zlikwiduje tych śmieci co zapychaja rury.  :cry:  
Trzeba to usunąć.  :cool:

----------


## panda

> OK ,ale samo przeczyszczenie nie zlikwiduje tych śmieci co zapychaja rury.  
> Trzeba to usunąć.


No cóż, jak pisałeś rury są małej średnicy. Pozostaje zatem tylko jeden pomysł - nie używać papieru toaletowego a kupę robić przez sitko  :Confused:  Może takie były założenia producenta?

----------


## Pitt

> Witam
> 
> Czyli muszę zamówić wizytę u fryzjera razem z córką bo mamy długie włosy   Tego się nie spodziewałam zamawiając tę oczyszczalnię.Generalnie przestrzegam wszystkich zasad użytkowania jej. Czy jest dostępny gdzieś w internrcie dokładny schemat tej oczyszczalni? Ciekawa jestem jak przebiegają rurki zwłaszcza ta która łączy pierwszą komorę z drugą.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Hej,

w kwestii długich włosów - wystarczy, gdy nadmiar ląduje w śmieciach, a nie w kanalizacji.
W sprawie czyszczenia:
- można przepchnąć powietrzem dostarczanym przez pompkę, ale trzeba zatkać wylot pompy mamutowej w drugiej komorze i jej odpowietrzenie (pionowa otwarta u góry rura) w pierwszej komorze
- można też przeczyścić wlot pompy w pierwszej komorze np. prętem zbrojeniowym zakrzywionym na końcu w U
W sprawie eksploatacji - producent zaleca wyczyszczenie pierwszej komory raz do roku.

Wyślij mi proszę adres e-mail na PW, to podeślę Ci instrukcję do EC6SBR, gdzie są schematy pomp.

pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Dzięki *Pitt* za odzew. Właśnie przepycham ją dokładnie w taki sposób jak napisałeś. Muszę zainteresować się w takim razie wypompowaniem tego szajstwa z pierwszej komory, ale chyba łatwo nie będzie   :Roll:  PW wysłane.

pozdrawiam

----------


## stefan123

Generalnie firma przemilcza bardzo dużo niuansów. Na jej stronicach można znaleźć informację, że urządzenie jest praktycznie bezobsługowe, raz, dwa razy w roku wybrać kilka wiaderek. Dopiero po zakupie okazuje się, że coś trzeba dokupić, co kilka dni patrzeć co się dzieje (a dzieje dużo.. niedobrego), instrukcji jak wypompowywać osad nie ma nigdzie. Po robotach w ogródku lepiej nie myć rąk, bo bakterie co siedzą w ziemi zabijają te co siedzą w oczyszczalni (informacja od pana serwisanta) No ale nie ma się co stresować, urządzenie niezgodne z umową, organizacje konsumenckie są, szkoda tylko, że tyle czasu trzeba zmarnować.
Przestrzegam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kokoski

Witam,
Poszukuję licencjonowanego sprzedawcę i montażystę POŚ Sotralentz
Bio-Duo, przeznaczoną dla 4-6 osób. 
Znacie może kogoś kto mi "to" sprzeda i zamontuje ???

Budowa: Gliwice (śląsk).
Teren : piaszczysto-iglasty.
Odprowadzenie ścieków do studni chłonnej.

Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## zbych15

Czy ktoś z Was opróżniał pierwszą komorę w tych oczyszcalniach- ja używam ją już 4 rok i chciałbym się do tego jakoś zabrać .Napewno mozna dostać się do pierwszej komory przez kominek - przez który widać wpływające ścieki - ale jak to technicznie zrobić aby nie uszkodzić nic w oczyszczalni.

----------


## Ewa7506

Po 2 latach użytkowania dołączam się do grupy zawiedzionych, zdegustowanych i wkur.... użytkowników oczyszczalni Bioires. Niestety doszłam do wniosku, że były to najgorzej wydane pieniądze przy budowie domu. Ta oczyszczalnia nie ma chyba prawa dłużej działać więc 10-11tyś na 2 lata to jakaś makabra za odprowadzanie ścieków. Co do proekologicznego działania również mam sporo wątpliwości patrząc na pływający w studni chłonnej szlem. Bioires jest to jakaś teoria oderwana od rzeczywistości. Zapychanie się odpływów i studni (pomimo super podłoża w postaci piachu), które zaskakuje np. w środku nocy to makabra. Nie ma się co łudzić, że przy regularnej kontroli osadu, wylewaniu tłuszczu do śmieci, włosów do śmieci nic się złego nie przytrafi. Do oczyszczalni zawsze jakieś włosy i tłuszcz się dostaną i po jakimś czasie rok, dwa... mamy zonka. Podejście samych "szefów" firmy z Rzeszowa to kpina. Nie wiem jeszcze jak rozwiążę ten problem ale coś wymyślę bo nie jest dopuszczalne sprzedawanie za grube pieniądze urządzenia niezgodnego z umową i olewanie klienta.

----------


## Bernas

Ja osobiście też używam tej oczyszczalni już prawie 2 lata i powodów do narzekania większych nie mam. Sytuacja jest podobna jak z nawet najlepszej marki samochodem żeby bez-zawodnie jeździł to trzeba od czasu do czasu coś przy nim pomajstrować.. Co do firmy ( sprzedawcy -serwisanta) Bioires z Rzeszowa też zastrzeżeń żadnych nie mam, gdy mam jakiekolwiek pytania uzyskuje wyczerpujące odpowiedzi telefonicznie. Po tej zimie przytrafiła mi się mała usterka , opór nasączonej ziemi wgniótł lekko do środka ściankę komory wstępnej. Po zgłoszeniu tego faktu firma przysłała serwisantów którzy w ciągu dnia usterkę usunęli i przy okazji wyczyścili oczyszczalnie a wszystko to odbyło się w ramach gwarancji !!!!!!

Co do obsługi z moich obserwacji wynika że żeby do minimum zminimalizować zatykanie się rury odpowiedzialnej za przepompowywanie ścieku wystarczy raz na jakiś czas włączyć napowietrzanie pierwszej komory na maksa co pozwoli na rozdrobnienie zanieczyszczeń.

Dla tych którzy nie wiedzą w jaki sposób odpompować ścieki z pierwszej komory mam banalnie proste rozwiązanie !!! 
FIRMA KTÓRA OPRÓŻNIA TOY TOYE MA  IDEALNY SPRZĘT DO TEGO ZABIEGU !!!  a w każdej okolicy firmę taką można znaleźć !

----------


## 7tonik

Ja też mam oczyszczalni

----------


## 7tonik

Ja też mam oczyszczalnię zakupioną w firmie Bioires. Z tym, że mam jednokomorową (ekoprogres). Nie mam zastrzeżeń co do obsługi serwisowej tej firmy. Przy wystąpieniu problemu reagowali na bieżąco. Jest faktem, że wszystkie firmy oferujące oczyszczalnie biologiczne przemilczają fakt, że trzeba na bieżąco robić pomiary osadu. Sugerują, że są to urządzenia bezobsługowe. Niestety tak nie jest w żadnej oczyszczalni. Gdy dopuścimy do nadmiernego stężenia osadu (idealnie to ok 30% osadu po odstaniu 30 min.), to nie ma siły, żeby osad nie przedostał się do złoża chłonnego, czy studni chłonnej. Po pewnym czasie "zamuruje" nam złoże i jest po "balu".
W firmie Bioires jest możliwość wysłania zdjęć z pomiaru osadu. Na tej podstawie oceniają jego "jakość" i dają sugestie do dalszego działania. W wielu wypadkach istnieje konieczność okresowego dosypywania bakterii (tych przeznaczonych do oczyszczalni biologicznych). 
Jeszcze raz podkreślam, nie istnieją oczyszczalnie bezobsługowe. Jest to kwestia czasu, aby się o tym przekonał każdy użytkownik takiej oczyszczalni.

----------


## Leon 10

Witam wszystkich na tym forum!!
Jak widzicie jestem nowy lecz problemy mam stare jak większość z Was.
Czytam z dość dużą uwagą ten wątek gdyż jak się domyślacie problemy i mnie dopadły.
Mam starego typu RLM - 6 z Bioeco oczywiście. Ma jakieś 4 lata. Do tej pory mimo drobnych zatorów z którymi radziłem sobie sam było OK.
Ale ostatnio się pogorszyło , obserwacje wskazują na to iż jest zatkana gdzieś, no właśnie gdzieś .
Czytając to forum wiele nowego się dowiedziałem o czym oczywiście panowie z Bioeco nic nie wspominali (młodzi chłopcy sami nic nie wiedzą, więc co powiedzą).
Niestety aby poznać budowę a tym samym działanie tego ustrojstwa pasowało by mieć jakiś schemat ,przekrój ,choć dobry odręczny szkic.
No i tu prośba czy ktoś z szanownego grona próbował się choć trochu " doktoryzować " z tych RLM -6.
Jeżeli tak to proszę o jakiekolwiek rysunki , bo jak tu przetykać , udrażniać strach grzebać gdziekolwiek bo to pompy mamucie (powietrzne) , przelewy z komór do komór ,
rury doprowadzjące powietrze do tych pomp no ogólnie sajgon.
A w dodatku mózg dotleniony miłym zapaszkiem , oczy zamglone od wpatrywania w ,,lazur" kipieli , no rozumiecie sami .
Dyskusja o eksploatacji i tego co i kiedy robić ma sens gdy wie się co sie robi i gdzie sie grzebie. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie

----------


## BORF

Witam, mam prośbę do użytkowników oczyszczalnia ekoprogres (model z czterema wężami napowietrzajacymi), jeśli dysponujecie czasami napowietrzań w cyklu czterogodzinnym to proszę pomóżcie.

Edit: już znalazłem 25,114,90,10,1 razem 240 minut

----------


## dodi

Odgrzeje stary temat . Ktoś jeszcze ma tą oczyszczalnie? U mnie chodziła 15 lat , ale nie można tego nazwać oczyszczalnią

----------

